# Lister Clinic - drugs in Ireland?



## Pvalenski (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi all, I am Dublin based and recently went through an unsuccessful ICSI in S*ms in Dublin. I am now planning to do my next cycle in London. Does anyone know if you do treatment abroad, can you still get the drugs in Ireland under the drug payment scheme?  Thanks and good luck to all


----------



## dandygirl (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Siobhana

Didn't want to read and run but I had a similar question when we went for treatment at GCRM in Glasgow last year. We both work in the republic of ireland and asked the local pharmacist if we could get the drugs on the scheme if we had the prescription from GCRM. Unfortuntely he told us that the rules regarding the Drug Payment Scheme had changed a few years ago so that you had to have the drugs prescribed by a consultant in the Republic of Ireland. 

However on a positive note, we sent in a MED1 tax claim form for our treatment at GCRM including all the consultation costs and drugs and we got the claim processed fairly quickly so don't forget to keep all your receipts and at least this helps some way to relieve a bit of the costs. Hope this helps and best of luck with your treatment

Dandygirl


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Siobhana,

Just to let you know I have been through 2 ivfs in London with the Lister. I received the prescription from the UK went to a consultant gyneacologist and paid him 200euro to transcibe the prescription and then got the drugs on the drug payment scheme. 
Hope this is of help to you.
If you need to ask anymore questions PM me.

AprilShell


----------

